# constipated due to IVF treatment?



## mandimoo (Feb 28, 2011)

Ive been d/r on Buserelin, stimming on Menopur.  I just had EC today but have not really been able to poo for a couple of days.  I am high risk of OHSS and have been given Cabergoline for 7 days.

Im also taking Levothyroxine, started prednisolone today, aspirin & claxane.  Supplements are EPO, Pregnacare conception, Vit C / Zinc, Folic, CoQ10, Vit D / Calcium.

Ive just bought some Fibrogel to address the constipation issue, but it says it may cause bloating for a few days till my body gets used to the fibre.  Given that Im already bloated from EC and drinking all the fluids to help with OHSS I dont know if giving myself risk of extra bloating is a good idea.

I do have lactulose in the house, but this is very sugary and Im worried about it interacting with Prednisolone and giving me moonface.  I know that sounds incredibly vain, but its more a self esteem issue.

Please can you help me with my constipation issue?


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

The lactulose is not absorbed - it stays in the gut to keep water there to make everything softer inside the gut. So don't worry about getting fat!

Senna would also be an option if dietry methods and drinking sufficient fluid don't help.


----------



## mandimoo (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks Mistletoe


----------

